# Railway Churn - June 2011



## crickleymal (Jun 16, 2011)

This is in the iron mine Old Ham in the Forest of Dean. I don't know any history I'm afraid except that most of the rails are original but to complete the run several were taken from another old mine near Drybrook. 
The mine is gated and locked and Railway Churn is the lowest point that can safely be accessed without some means of testing the air.

This is called the Rabbit Run, it's a collapsed level that you have to crawl through on the way to Railway Churn.






The Sword of Damocles. It's a huge rock some 12ft high hanging out of the ceiling and held up by the matchstick that you can see.


----------



## Garin (Jun 16, 2011)

These are really good! Can't help but think of the scene near the end of Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom where they're having the chase in the mine carts.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice photos!


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice set of pictures Mal how close is this to Clearwell caverns.I ask cos many years ago I had a private trip down said caverns and went as deep as the pumping sump a depth that was apparently mined by Canadian miners during WW2.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 17, 2011)

Great explore, you can see it was an iron mine, all that oxide on the walls.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 17, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Nice set of pictures Mal how close is this to Clearwell caverns.I ask cos many years ago I had a private trip down said caverns and went as deep as the pumping sump a depth that was apparently mined by Canadian miners during WW2.



That's the doobrey. It's about 100 yards away. Of course access is no longer free as it used to be but what with the bad air down there and insurance issues........


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2011)

Ooh, I like that. Nice to see the tracks still in there. Good stuff, Mal.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2011)

My Lord, you mines types have big cahoogies, even those of you who listen to Gong!!! That looks scary as hell!


----------

